# SD Card Issues



## droidfan01 (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone know about an SD card issue with S III and messing up the phone at random times- Stock phone, no root, tweaks, nothin...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not aware of any. Tell us more about your problem.


----------



## droidfan01 (Mar 8, 2012)

Whenever i loose service it says something like "preparing sd card" then i have to resync my email accounts as well.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

*lose

Sorry, major pet peeve.

Transfer your sd contents to your computer and format your card. Should fix it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidfan01 (Mar 8, 2012)

well played...

thanks for the tip.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Fixed up?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

